# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  shaw  lens

## Dave E

Hi there 
Is anyone tryed shaw lens . I just cut 2 of them this week its is to help pt that there brain shut down one eye and make there weaker eye work more from what I understand . here is a link http://shawlens.com/

----------


## Dave E

*New Case Report Shows “Lazy Eye” Can Be Treated Without Patching - The Patent-Pending SHAW™ Lens Makes A Difference**A new case report published in a leading optometric journal shows that the use of a new patent-pending eye glass lens is preferred to patching as a treatment of what is the most common cause of preventable blindness in children. It may no longer be necessary to use “patching” to treat children with amblyopia, otherwise known as “lazy eye.”*

 
New evidence shows the use of a new patent-pending eye glass lens is preferred to patching as a treatment of what is commonly known as "lazy eye" or amblyopia.“Patching a child’s good eye for hours at a time is now an “old school” approach,” says Dr. Peter J. Shaw OD, and co-founder of Shaw Lens Inc. “It is, in some ways, cruel and it does not address the underlying cause." 

Toronto, Ontario (PRWEB) June 05, 2012 
A new case report published in a leading optometric journal shows that it may no longer be necessary to use “patching” to treat children with amblyopia, otherwise known as "lazy eye". Instead, the use of the patent-pending SHAW™ eye glass lens is preferred to patching as a treatment of what is the most common cause of preventable blindness in children.
Amblyopia is a type of serious vision impairment that occurs in approximately 2 out of 100 healthy children, but even this number may be underreported, as cases are often believed to go undiagnosed. It has been traditionally treated by suppressing the vision in the one “good” eye using either a patch or chemical eye drops.
Now a case report published in Optometry & Vision Development* shows that the time taken to correct the amblyopia is significantly reduced by using eye glass lenses only available from Shaw Lens Inc. and, best of all, vision suppression using a patch or chemical drops may not be necessary.
“Occlusion therapy or patching a child’s good eye for hours at a time is now an “old school” approach,” says Dr. Peter J. Shaw OD, and co-founder of Shaw Lens Inc. “It is, in some ways, cruel and it does not address the underlying cause which is the lack of binocular (two-eyed) vision development.”
In amblyopia, the loss of vision is not from a disease of the eye but is caused when an infant’s brain stops developing normally from the lack of proper “two-eyed” visual input. As a result, even with a healthy eye structure, the child is not able to see clearly from the affected or “lazy” eye. Typically, a child with amblyopia will have 20/20 eye sight in one eye and the other eye will be poor. 
The article states that the use of a SHAW lens enhances binocular vision and is preferred to patching as a first step in the treatment of amblyopia. In addition to treatment with a SHAW lens, today’s best practice approach for the treatment of amblyopia involves a combination of monocular and binocular training of the visual brain through office-based vision therapy. This is done under the direct supervision of a Doctor of Optometry. 
New patent-pending eyeglass lenses
The SHAW lens is the only truly binocular eyeglass lens – designed in consideration with the way both eyes work together. Requiring binocular vision assessment, these one of a kind digital lenses are only manufactured by Shaw Lens Inc.
Produced by a major international lens manufacturing company, using a patent-pending design, SHAW lenses are available in single vision, progressive and bifocal lenses in clear, Transitions®, polarized and a wide range of tints. All lenses are AR, Oleo and Hydro coated.
ABOUT Shaw Lens Inc.
Founded by optometrist, Dr. Peter J. Shaw, adjunct research associate professor at the University of Waterloo, Shaw Lens Inc. believes that the only way to deliver the best glasses is through the optometrist. Eyeglasses are complex medical devices, and nothing replaces the skill, care and attention that patients get from an independent optometrist. 

Shaw Lens Inc. is a Canadian registered corporation that currently distributes its patent-pending prescription eye glass lenses via independent optometrists through out North America. More information is available at shawlens.com. 

Optometry & Vision Development Journal, Volume 43, No 2, 2012. Optometry & Vision Development (OVD) is the official publication of the College of Optometrists in Vision Development (COVD.org). OVD is a quarterly, refereed journal that is indexed in Psychological Abstracts and Ocular Resources.
SHAW™, Double Bulls Eye Design™, and SHAW LENS & Double Bulls Eye Design™ are trademarks of Shaw Vision Inc. and are used under license by Shaw Lens Inc.

----------


## HindSight2020

I just watched Dr. Shaw's 48 minute presentation video.  I'm sure he lost all of those OD's in the first 3 minutes and they left even more confused.

I love new technology like any other person, but when the network to access this product is so restricted and so expensive, one must always question the validation of such a claim. 

If it were that good, any corporate or independent lab would have access to the product and software and would also be available to opticians also, but sadly this is not the case.

----------


## Peter J Shaw OD

I guess I should chime in here and dispel some misconceptions about SHAW lens. I believe that our pricing is competitive with other branded product such as Zeiss Individual/Nikon Seemax or Varilux S, 1.67 index PAL all lenses are fully coated . We supply position of wear digitally surfaced single vision, bifocal and PAL designs. Our lens designs require some additional measurements that the optometrist can provide and as such we prefer to only supply independent practices with optometric services in house (yes that can be an optician). We also want to control the distribution of the technology and keep it where it belongs, that is, in a bricks and mortar independent practice.

Treating amblyopia is a complex procedure, equalizing image sizes to encourage binocular summation in the visual cortex is the foundation of our design. We make better iseikonic lenses due to the 3D modelling of the patent pending method used in the design process. We don't weaken the good eye we just enhance sensory fusion and then  motor fusion can develop further.

We also have designs for scleral buckle and the OD can override and customize the design with size lens diagnosis or eikonometry. 

In defense of other labs not having the software I would like to add that I did make available earlier versions of software for purchase by labs,opticians and optometrists for 10 years. I even presented to large corporations in Europe. Their business model is all about easy. Eyeglasses are complex medical devices, Over 10,000 hours of learning, research and development went into what is now the SHAW lens. I knew that it would be an uphill battle moving corporate infrastructure.

The science is valid, I am sorry if the video is a bit long  this was a CME presentation not a direct sales pitch. Thank you for watching the whole thing.

Anyway we are having enormous success in making patients truly happy with their glasses, our greatest successes are in the low Rx with small degrees of anisometropia (less than 2.00D) these are the patients that experience most of the problems. We have been operational since March 2012. Our technology is now in 10 schools of optometry, our science is based on sound principles of binocular vision and physiological optics. 

We looked at many business models but due to the complex nature of our lens designs and the manufacturing requirements we elected to only work with manufacturers where we can guaranee a strict QA adherence. 

I am happy to answer any questions posted on this thread or emailed privately.

----------


## HindSight2020

Dr. Shaw, are you able to describe the complete ordering process and elude to who the manufacturers (and locations) actually are?  Thanks.

----------


## Peter J Shaw OD

Register for an account at our website (shawlens.com) , We will email pricelists, fax order forms, link to the web order and a link to the software download (not mandatory).

In addition to the usual suspects, orders require vertex, face form, pantoscopic angle, vergence amplitudes and etiology

Manufacturing is by partner labs in Asia, the USA and Canada depending on customer location and product requirement (all poly and 1.74 is from Asia due to quality assurance issues with coating, yes, they do it better). we have distribution centres in Canada (Toronto) and in the USA (Dallas Fort Worth).

----------


## HindSight2020

Thanks for the info, but _who are_ the partner labs?

----------


## Peter J Shaw OD

Our manufacturing partners in Asia are large suppliers to the wholesale international market with established quality and experience  in digital lens processing. All lenses "go through strictest quality controls far beyond CE, FDA and ISO 9001:2008 standard"  We are currently beta testing with a state of the art digital lens manufacturer based in Montreal to enhance our range of product offerings including the new 1,58 Quatrex material with superior edging characteristics and the strength of trivex and Abbe 48. This lab is the only manufacturer in North America qualified to manufacture digital lenses for Rodenstock. As our business grows we look for labs able and willing to follow our strict IT, QA and inventory protocols. We require strict adherence to our specifications for base curve and thickness. We are an independent enterprise and our manufacturing partners have optometrists in their management structure, This is an important feature as communication is a vital part of the process. Digital lane manufacturing is fraught with issues not present with conventional lenses, Quality assurance is a big deal and difficult to monitor. Our agents personally routinely inspect the facilities to assure compliance with a best practice protocol, no shortcuts.

----------


## Peter J Shaw OD

Our manufacturing partners in Asia are large suppliers to the wholesale international market with established quality and experience in digital lens processing. All lenses "go through strictest quality controls far beyond CE, FDA and ISO 9001:2008 standard" We are currently beta testing with a state of the art digital lens manufacturer based in Montreal to enhance our range of product offerings including the new 1,58 Quatrex material with superior edging characteristics and the strength of trivex and Abbe 48. This lab is the only manufacturer in North America qualified to manufacture digital lenses for Rodenstock. As our business grows we look for labs able and willing to follow our strict IT, QA and inventory protocols. We require strict adherence to our specifications for base curve and thickness. We are an independent enterprise and our manufacturing partners have optometrists in their management structure, This is an important feature as communication is a vital part of the process. Digital lane manufacturing is fraught with issues not present with conventional lenses, Quality assurance is a big deal and difficult to monitor. Our agents personally routinely inspect the facilities to assure compliance with a best practice protocol, no shortcuts.

----------


## HindSight2020

Sounds interesting...simple question; who are these labs currently in the process?  Independent? Essilor? Nikon? Hoya? Shamir?

----------


## Peter J Shaw OD

As far as I know the labs we contract out to are independent of the big three (Essilor/Nikon/Shamir/Kodak), (Zeiss/Sola/Ao), (Hoya/Seiko/Pentax), It doesn't make any difference though since the lens technology is based on the production capabilities of digital surfacing design and polishing and that technology is shared and  available to all manufacturers. Modern lenses design is all about IT, we are fundamentally an IT company.

----------


## HindSight2020

> As far as I know the labs we contract out to are independent of the big three (Essilor/Nikon/Shamir/Kodak), (Zeiss/Sola/Ao), (Hoya/Seiko/Pentax), It doesn't make any difference though since the lens technology is based on the production capabilities of digital surfacing design and polishing and that technology is shared and available to all manufacturers. Modern lenses design is all about IT, we are fundamentally an IT company.


As far as you know? It doesn't make any difference? All lenses "go through strictest quality controls far beyond CE, FDA and ISO 9001:2008 standard"

How can one assure the strictest qualilty controls when not even sure which labs are producing it is and that it doesn't make any difference? That's alot of blind faith.  Perhaps the design is brilliant and effective, but quality of lens processing and coating is superior initially.  I've seen first hand the inconsistencies that exist with all vendors out there. The design in any lens is only ever as good as its entire manufacturing process.

----------


## Peter J Shaw OD

I know which labs are making the lenses but in the world of who owns what no one knows the financial backing behind "independent" labs. For example many indi labs are in partnership with multi-nationals, Nikon Lens is a 50/50 private partnership between Nippon Kogaku and Essilor, Shamir is 50% owned by Essilor. Our manufacturing is state of the art using a best practices methodology and testing that only large labs can afford. Our coatings are second to none. We are totally private,. Our lens designs are radically different that all other digital lenses, patients experience better binocular vision because of it, particularly with lateral gaze and reading especiually with higher face form angles and anisometropia. Our technology optimizes all lens parameters to achieve the best possible clarity, sensory and motor fusion. No other lens company does this (although some claim to).  I cannot tell you who the labs due to a signed non-disclosure agreement. Sorry.

----------


## HindSight2020

> I cannot tell you who the labs due to a signed non-disclosure agreement. Sorry.


That's what I thought would be the answer...so through process of elimination...with lab operations in Asia, Dallas and Toronto, it must be an Essilor backed venture.

----------


## Peter J Shaw OD

> That's what I thought would be the answer...so through process of elimination...with lab operations in Asia, Dallas and Toronto, it must be an Essilor backed venture.


Thank you for your continued interest in SHAW lens.  SHAW lens inc and SHAW vision inc are limited Canadian Corporations.

I can assure you that SHAW lens Inc and the patent holding company SHAW Vision Inc have no relationship with our main competitors Essilor, Zeiss Vision, Nikon Lens, Rodenstock, Shamir, Hoya or any of their subsidiaries or any other corporation of any kind (except for the professional corporations of some of our valued investors). 

I personally am the principal shareholder and as such can run a company that has its focus on clinical excellence and single mindedness of the vision needs and  satisfaction of the consumer. We don't work by committee. 

I possess the clinical, academic, computer and mathematical skills to create a new class of lenses. In addition we have expertise in IT, engineering and mathematics. Large corporations are detached from clinical practice. Remember there was one Steven Wosniak, one Steve Jobs and one Thomas Edison. I personally have invested enormous amounts of time, money and expertise, I wrote the patent, I did the clinical trials. The whole process has taken 12 years, It is only through the democratization of technology that SHAW lens is possible.

The reason that SHAW lens works so well is the clinical insight of 34 years in practice plus extensive literature review and consultation with experts in the field of binocular vision, aniseikonia and education . This is the foundation of the next generation of clinically proven spectacle lens designs. Yes, the academic version of what has become the SHAW Vision design app received the 2010 AOF Essilor technology award (unrestricted) on behalf of the University of Waterloo, but that is the only relationship with any outside funding. 

On the subject of Labs, we can manufacture at any digital lab but we have strict rules for example for 1.67 index our software optimizes the Rx in base curvature increments of 0.50D. Very few labs are willing to inventory such a large number of SKUs. Our relationship with our suppliers is strictly contractual so that we have the freedom to move if the quality drops below our exacting specifications. 

As we grow we will be adding 1.67 bifocals, digital back side round segs, executive bifocals and  vision therapy lenses, all with our unique image management technology. We now have the capability to cast our own blanks so further research and development will be ongoing. We are actively/planned involved in research at various universities and institutions worldwide (Canada, USA, NZ, UK). Academic research lays the foundation for our technology. 

I hope that this puts to rest any rumours.

Peter J Shaw OD
President, Founder, Inventor
Shaw lens inc, Shaw Viison Inc
Adjunct Associate Research Professor
University of Waterloo, School of Optometry

----------


## HindSight2020

> Thank you for your continued interest in SHAW lens. SHAW lens inc and SHAW vision inc are limited Canadian Corporations.
> 
> I can assure you that SHAW lens Inc and the patent holding company SHAW Vision Inc have no relationship with our main competitors Essilor, Zeiss Vision, Nikon Lens, Rodenstock, Shamir, Hoya or any of their subsidiaries or any other corporation of any kind (except for the professional corporations of some of our valued investors). 
> 
> I personally am the principal shareholder and as such can run a company that has its focus on clinical excellence and single mindedness of the vision needs and satisfaction of the consumer. We don't work by committee. 
> 
> I possess the clinical, academic, computer and mathematical skills to create a new class of lenses. In addition we have expertise in IT, engineering and mathematics. Large corporations are detached from clinical practice. Remember there was one Steven Wosniak, one Steve Jobs and one Thomas Edison. I personally have invested enormous amounts of time, money and expertise, I wrote the patent, I did the clinical trials. The whole process has taken 12 years, It is only through the democratization of technology that SHAW lens is possible.
> 
> The reason that SHAW lens works so well is the clinical insight of 34 years in practice plus extensive literature review and consultation with experts in the field of binocular vision, aniseikonia and education . This is the foundation of the next generation of clinically proven spectacle lens designs. Yes, the academic version of what has become the SHAW Vision design app received the 2010 AOF Essilor technology award (unrestricted) on behalf of the University of Waterloo, but that is the only relationship with any outside funding. 
> ...


There were never any rumours started, I was simply asking who the labs were that manufactured your products.  Five long posts later, I finally have the answer.

Thanks.

----------

